

Show HN: Automating CSS driven web-dev with visual programming. - kshitizshankar
http://www.dockphp.com

======
kshitizshankar
CSS has always been developed in a partial visual manner with in-browser tools
like firebug, inspect element etc. We try out different variations until we
find the "one" and copy back the code to the source files.

There are numerous tools in the market that help in creating HTML but none
actually focus on the CSS. Now with CSS3, we can free ourselves from the
Photoshop and image hacks but we still lack a platform that could help us
easily build CSS on top of HTML.

As a solution to this problem I have developed dockPHP, a browser based tool
that helps developers and designers to reduce their development time by using
a visual interface. This tool enables them to eliminate the repetitive and
tedious tasks involved in web development.

dockPHP is coupled with Bootstrap and helps you in extending it easily by
building your own custom CSS (visually) on top of it. Powered with a drag and
drop editor, it allows you to quickly create HTML components and style them
easily. For example, you can create a navbar and easily change the background
color, font, hover color for the links etc. It also allows you to export the
HTML/CSS files which can be used directly in your system or extended as per
need.

dockPHP is in public beta right now! You can support my initiative by signing
up and trying the tool at <http://www.dockphp.com>

I would love to get your valuable feedback that could help me in improving the
dockPHP.

Thanks a lot.

------
alexgaribay
Looks like a powerful tool. I can't wait to get home and try it.

Side notes:

Activation page has a typo. _If you din't receive the activation email, please
use the form below to resend the email_. Missing a 'd' on "didn't".

Also the landing page's password box shows plain text.

~~~
kshitizshankar
Fixed both... thanks... :)

------
kiran91
One of the more powerful products out there. Really worth the learning
curve...good riddance CSS!

